# god i feel great



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I swear this last week I feel like I've taken leaps and bounds. I probably have my duplex lined up, got the kids bunk beds all squared away, took them shopping for new bed sheets. I'm looking forward to my new life. I really want to write a letter to her boyfriend to thank him for taking her off my hands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

it is wonderful to hear you feeling so good!


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

nice proud glad you are feeling good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

*Napoleon Dynamite Voice*

Luckeeeee


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

haha matt 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Glad to hear it! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hell yea man! This is so friggin awesome. I can't wait!


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

I can only wish to be in your place. So good to know that you've almost made it to the other side. It gives me hope.

Here comes my stbxw (this is the first time I've used that acronym. F***) to grab more of her stuff from the marital home.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Enjoy the happiness for now Proud. 

Come this Friday and Saturday, when the Brewers take on my D-Backs in Phoenix, you'll be crying when the snakes take the Brewers back to baseball pre-school. 

Look for me at the Saturday game. I'll be sitting down close to first base line near the right field bullpen. I'll be the big guy grinning ear to ear as the Brewers get schooled handily.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

synthetic said:


> I can only wish to be in your place. So good to know that you've almost made it to the other side. It gives me hope.
> 
> Here comes my stbxw (this is the first time I've used that acronym. F***) to grab more of her stuff from the marital home.


Wait until you actually refer to her as your ex. That's a waker-upper.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

synthetic said:


> I can only wish to be in your place. So good to know that you've almost made it to the other side. It gives me hope.
> 
> Here comes my stbxw (this is the first time I've used that acronym. F***) to grab more of her stuff from the marital home.


Why are you even sticking around there? Grab your keys and go out for a pizza. Quit torturing yourself.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Duh... I didn't fully clue in there synthetic. Too much wine and little sleep last night. 

I agree with Bandit. Get outta there.

I always left the house while my then stbxw came to pack, and when she moved. Just too hard.

Great time to see a friend, get a pizza, see a movie, got for a drive, etc.


----------



## Andy968 (Apr 29, 2012)

It's so good to celebrate someones good day. Good for you Proud! You just motivated me to get on my motorcycle and tear he!! out of the local roadways! Go get it, I 'm going now.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Way to go Proud!


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Good for you dude!


----------

